# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC تحديثات :  GPGeMMC 1.19 World's 1st Add Qmobile, Oppo, LG for Isp and Jtag too

## mohamed73

Whats new ?  *Added These models for ISP:*  *World's* 1st LG P725 *World's* 1st QMobile A5 *World's* 1st QMobile A8 *World's* 1st OPPO R811   *Added These models* *for Jtag:* 
HTC Desire 500(OP3Z10000)
Samsung I8552
HuaweiY300 
Download Dumps and Update from Support Area
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

